# Presenting...my baby...Reuben!



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

Isn't he a little doll?


----------



## Chi Mommy (Feb 25, 2005)

he is just the cutest little thing


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

hes lovely , such a tiny little thing x :wave:


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

Thank you from us both! 8)  8) 
Jill & Reuben
PS...this is totally OT...but is there a place online that does an auto-generate of these WONDERFUL banners that everyone's got? I'd love to make one for Ruuuuuuby!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

reuben sure is a doll!!

kisses nat


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Adorable  I love that pic of him in the strainer lol Looks like ur about to have a chi meal lol


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

He is just perfect!!!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Look at those ears!! He's going to fly away!! He's just adorable!! :wave:


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

Oh my gosh! Thank you all so much! He's positively a show-stopper...I haven't been out with him YET when we weren't stopped for hours by folks wanting to meet him...he's definately got the 'cute' thing working for him!!!
Jill


----------



## 8batch (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh, he is too cute; You have to go to the siggy and avatar section of this forum and post pics there and ask real nicely if someone is willing to make a siggy for him. Shouldn't take too long because he is too cute.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

hes adorbale


----------



## purpleboy2 (Apr 2, 2005)

lol shes so small.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

He's soo cute!! how old is he? 


Butterfly is 9 weeks old and has ears that "out there" already :lol:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

He is a cutie pie, that's for sure!


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

What adorable pictures!! Looks like your are having "homemade Chi" for dinner! :wink: 

SANDRA
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh goodness that's too cute for words.


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

LOL! Yes...I made a Chi-pie with peaches that night...he was yummy!!!
Reuben is 9-weeks old today!!!
Jill


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

he's gorgeous!!! aww what a sweety!!!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

eeeeeeeeekkkkkkk!!!!!!!! girl put a warning on these posts! toooooooo cute!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Love him! He is just perfect


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

He's absolutely gorgeous. :lol:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

He sure is a show stopper! A lil heart stopper too. :love4:


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

I think that every Chi mom's babies are gorgeous...I've spent hours pouring over all your photos...you've all got such beautiful babies!!!
Jill


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

I think that I am in love :love5: he is just so tiny and cute


----------

